# Armadillo Hunting.........



## Headshot (May 23, 2006)

I'm looking for suggestions on the best tactics to pop some of these rascals.   

Evening; morning; after a rain; middle of the night; just be quite and listen; ride around looking for them......

Thanks!


----------



## DCHunter (May 23, 2006)

I've only had 1 up close experience with one, but it didn't seem like they are too worried about whether you are quite or not. This thing seemed oblivious to the fact that I was there.


----------



## Gobblergetter (May 23, 2006)

I'd say the best time is after dark, after a rain is the best because they'll be out in the fields looking for worms and bugs that come to the top, freshly plowed fields are good to, how are you gonna hunt them?gun, bow, knife   if you can run one down and catch it your good  go get em


----------



## Gobblergetter (May 23, 2006)

DCHunter said:
			
		

> I've only had 1 up close experience with one, but it didn't seem like they are too worried about whether you are quite or not. This thing seemed oblivious to the fact that I was there.


 if you walk up to them slow they won't run I guess they think there hiding from you  they've never been accussed of being the smartest critter out there


----------



## DCHunter (May 23, 2006)

Gobblergetter said:
			
		

> if you walk up to them slow they won't run I guess they think there hiding from you  they've never been accussed of being the smartest critter out there



Yeah, I guess when you got that kind of armor, you don't need to be too smart.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 23, 2006)

yea i almost tripped over one once..they are pretty dumb...


----------



## billy336 (May 23, 2006)

Every Wednesday after work my buddy and I go to his lease and smoke 10-15 armadillos per trip. I have never seen such a thick concentration as on his piece. My lease is 12 miles from his, I may have seen 10-15 in the past 10 years there. My lease is three times the size, more water, they just prefer his soil . I think the funnest thing is to try and catch them. They sure are quick little rascals, but my 308 is quicker.


----------



## Headshot (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys.  I usually only see these critters when I am deer hunting.  My brother says they have made a mess digging at our farm.  I'm going to try to bust a few of these critters this week.  Thank goodness armadillos aren't as smart as turkeys!


----------



## Ol' Red (May 23, 2006)

Blasted one on Saturday.  Slicktricks did quite a number on him.  They hop around like crazy.

-Red


----------



## miller (May 24, 2006)

I have remove 8 in the last week, with my 9mm. They are destroying one of my sod field and I had to do something to get the population under control. I just go out late in the afternoon and ride until I see one. If you don't make too much noise you can walk up to them. Some are smarter than other and will take off. As mentioned above, they are out thick after a rain.


----------



## Gobblergetter (May 24, 2006)

get a bunch of  kids and tell them to kill every one they see  if there like some I know they'll take care of it


----------



## pitbull (May 24, 2006)

I have a dog I will sell you for $100 that will bay the fire out of a dillo. lol She is realy a hog dog but she has it bad for dillos. If there dillo bay contest she would be a winner.


----------



## caught (May 24, 2006)

I Havent Seen Too Many Hog Dogs That Wouldnt Kill An Armadillo When They Have A Chance. Even The Ones That Wouldnt Trash On Anything Else!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 24, 2006)

Ya'll must not have many coyotes,believe it or not coyotes love to eat armadillo's.

The best time to go is any time really,but they do seem to move best after a rain,right before dark(especially during bow season when you think the biggun' is coming),and all night.I have seen them in the middle of the day too though.They love living in old holes,and dead trees tha have fallen.I like to pop them in the head with a .22Them buggers will jump dern near 3ft high when they are kicking around.

You can get fairly close to them,fairly easy.It's how I learned to stalk.I will tell you they have a great nose!If you see him stand up on his back legs with his head up he's trying to wind you.I have shot them with a bow before,but if you don't spine or head shoot him he is going for the nearest hole.Good luck!!


----------



## Headshot (May 29, 2006)

Yes, sir....those armadillos had a great time digging up the yard at the farmhouse!  I went out in the evenings, morning and even at night but didn't see a one.  I had a nephew with real good eyesight helping me look for them.  (We were serious -- 9mm, 30-06......even had a .45 and a   .223 as back up.)  

Public Land Prowler -- my nephew did take a +300 yard shot a yote.  No hit on the fur but the dog made a big "deposit" when he left out.

Pitbull -- I may have to talk to you about your dog.  Hey, will you hold a personal check for a couple of days to see how the dog works out?

I'm heading back down there in a couple of weeks and will try for them again.   Just hope there is a little rain before I head back.  

Again, thanks for all the tips.....Lord knows I need 'em.


----------



## Uncle Joe (May 30, 2006)

Don't make the mistake one of my friends did and try to play ATV foot polo with em. His foot was swollen for three days. As some ones old sig line said " If your gonna be dumb...You better be tough."


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 30, 2006)

Hey they's funny Uncle Joe.I met a guy earlier this year who hit a coyote while riding his motorcycle,and although he didn't break his foot.He thinks it was fractured.I could only imagine...

Good luck w/the coyote,and armadillo hunting headshot.


----------



## pitbull (Jun 8, 2006)

Headshot  

I sure will hold it! She won't let you down. If she opens her mouth its either a hog or a dillo. If it gets in a hole you will have to go get her cause she will stay there all night!!! lol


----------



## Headshot (Jun 8, 2006)

Pitbull,
I'm heading back after them next week.  I hope to get rid of a few of them.  It's been so dry, I may get skunked......... again..........but I'm going!  If _my_ luck doesn't change, I may have to call in the dog!  Thanks!
Headshot


----------



## Buckerama (Jun 8, 2006)

the best way is to open the gates at my club pull up about 10 feet and they are every where lol!!! we ride around and shoot em with 22s we have thousands of em


----------

